# Any Fly Tyers having Troubling Finding Hackle?



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

We had our Red Cedar Flyfishers club meeting last night and had Josh Greenberg of Gates Fly Shop there as a speaker. Josh gave a great presentation on "Offseason Flyfishing the AuSable." But before the meeting he was asking a few of us if we were having trouble finding dry fly hackle. Apparently the latest craze among teenage girls mostly is to attach long hackles into their hair as hair/feather extensions. Check out the website below. I have never heard of this before, just wondering if anyone else has? He said they have been selling alot of hackle to girls for this and recently sold all the white hackle they had in the shop in an order. 

www.finefeatherheads.com


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow!
Those girls have $100 worth of Cree hackle in their hair!


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Best looking feathers I have ever seen, LOL


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

Chromedoggy said:


> Wow!
> Those girls have $100 worth of Cree hackle in their hair!


:lol::lol::lol: Amazing isn't it! What's next Krystal Flash woven necklaces!:lol:


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Fishalot said:


> :lol::lol::lol: Amazing isn't it! What's next Krystal Flash woven necklaces!:lol:


Nah, strippers are using that already for their "tassles" LOL


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Funny you mention this

Last night I came up from the basement and took a glimpse at some crap my wife was watching and saw some chick with feathers in her hair. I'm like nah... can't be

Guess it was and not just a few hackles, this was 1/2 a chicken's worth 

Chicks... (literally :lol: )


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

I have been installing them for about two years now.
You'd be surprised at the "need" for this. 

Believe me, I have no problem buying more hackles!


----------



## Dave (Mar 31, 2000)

That explains why my grand daughter wanted to look at my dry fly hackle the other day. I can't wait till she comes over next weekend while I am at the tying bench. I will have to lock up my hackle from now on.:sad:


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Get this . . . I just showed that site to my wife. Her reply, "Hmmmm, I wonder how they get them to stay." Guess I'd better lock my stuff up, too.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Seen it again last night

I believe it was Kate Middleton. Nice furnace hackle. :lol:

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...2&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:16&biw=981&bih=661


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

Bull Market said:


> Get this . . . I just showed that site to my wife. Her reply, "Hmmmm, I wonder how they get them to stay." Guess I'd better lock my stuff up, too.


Bull Market, There's a video on that site that shows how they attach them to the hair. You could show your wife if you want, but I agree, lock your stuff up and have her buy her own feathers.:lol:


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

Shoeman said:


> Seen it again last night
> 
> I believe it was Kate Middleton. Nice furnace hackle. :lol:
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...2&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:16&biw=981&bih=661


You're right Shoeman, there's half a chicken's feathers up there!:lol:


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

hope my daughter doesnt find out about this hair/feather stuff ill have to lock my hackels up also. i looked for some time for cree hackels, an finally bought some from jeff bare at a fly show. he sold it to me from his box of fly tying materials.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

So let me get this straight, what I have in my supply box may be the key to me finding a hot hippy chick...Tell me More!


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

I work in a school and didnt notice that many of the girls (and quite a few female teachers) are wearing hackle in there hair...It seems that the colored grizzly hackle is the most popular.

Let's hope that kip and squirrell tails don't become trendy.


----------

